# E brake Light flashes on and off



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

E brake light decided to stay on one day. The e-brake is not activated. I had tire kingdom check the sensors and brake levels and they are all fine. What do you guys think it might be. Also it will flash on and off when ever I hit a bump. Also it will turn off if im taking a slight bend on the interstate. A friend told me it was the electrodes on the float in the brake reservoir. Thank you for your time and help


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I believe there's a switch for the e-brake. Are you sure it's not just a brake light? If so check your brake fluid reservoir. If it's low fill it and as soon as you can check for worn pads or bad lines.


----------



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

what do you mean by just a brake light? all my lights work. my reservoir was a little low the other day and I refilled it (which was a week back) it has not changed level. I also had History codes saying the reservoir was disconnected and re connected so im lthinking that the sensor at the reservoir being bad?


----------



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

Update**** was a bad ground.


----------

